# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  đổi chác mấy thứ này

## hoahong102

mình có mấy thứ sau mua mà giờ thay đổi dùng thứ khác, bán thì hỏng mún lắm, đem ra biết đâu đổi được cái mình thích
1. máy khò, sửa chữa điện tử, sấy khô đang chạy tốt(giá khoảng )500k, 2. đế từ lắp khoan tay vào là thành khoan từ (Giá mua 600K), 3. bộ xyz xoay 360  mini(chế chụp hình macro thì ngon, giá mua 600k) 4. biến áp vô cấp,từ 220 thành nhiều mức khác nhau tùy ý(600k). 5. chân máy H hoặc roi tơ, cao 400, dầy 50x100 rất xịn, đẹp thép trắng nguyên khối, nặng(1000k)

Muốn đổi mấy thứ như BT40, động cơ mini làm máy mài nhỏ, spindle mini sưu tầm, cán dao er 20,25 cán dao d20,25 lắp chíp , collet ycc13, ycc10....ai có gì hayhay thì đổi,

----------


## zinken2

bác cho thêm hình ảnh và thông số đế từ chế khoan nhé. có mấy món cũng cần đổi cho vụi.
thank

----------


## MINHAT

Có em spin của Proxxon muốn đổi combo xyz bác chủ xem ưng thì thỏa thuận nhé
Có sẵn nguồn cấp điện vào 220v

----------


## Luyến

Vai máy H để lại cho em nhé

----------


## hoahong102

vui nhỉ, hàng mình hót phết, 
DIR: ZIKEN
ĐẾ từ này hàng chế nhé, trượt khá mượt mà,trong đế có 2 nam châm điện mạnh, cấp điện 24V là bắt chặt, cái này mình mua của BIETTUOT thì phải
DIR: MIHNHAT
cái spin chậm quá 5000k/min mần ăn gì dc, có gì khác ko. mà lưu ý cái XYZ 360 này nhỏ nhá, tầm 40x40x70, hành trình tầm 1,2-1,5 phân mỗi chiều bác nghiên cứu phù hợp thì gì thì đổi nhá
Dir Luyến, bác có gì đổi không

----------

zinken2

----------


## Thantu

> Vai máy H để lại cho em nhé



Em có con spin 2,2kw đang chậy ngon lành giã may ra đổi .hihi. đầy đủ Pat gá nhà. Sài  bạc er20  bác nào muốn trao đổi hay mua thì tuỳ . Giá 1tr.01629752292

----------


## vufree

gạch con Spin 2.2k Bác nhé.

----------

